# Induction question



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I have heard that in ivf pregnancies, many hospitals do not allow us to go past 40 weeks due to increased risk of placental failure. I see my consultant on thursday so I can ask then if this applies in my hospital. Obviously now that I'm aware of this, I'm terrified that if I go past term, my baby is at risk. This is also due to me knowing of 2 people who lost babies during the two post term weeks. What I wondered is whether placental failure is more likely as age increases? I'm 31. Also, I've had growth scans at 28,32 weeks and all fine so far - would something have shown up I I was at risk of this and would I have had any bleeding throughout my pregnancy if this was likely? Just wish people didnt tell me horror stories as I'm all worried now. Any reassurance would be appreciated. 
Laura xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Laura

It is a fairly new thinking and therefore some consultants are doing it some are not. It will be down to the individual thoughts of your consultant and alsoyour views. I believe it is down to the fact tht there is no question with dates when having ivf. However there is little research out there to support this at present. If you monitor your movements and act if there is any change there should be no risk to your baby. A normal pregnancy can be up to 42wks. 

There is no increased rushing of placental failure at your age if the risk increases it is over the age of 40 and again I'm not sure there is much research to support this either. 

I hope tht helps. Discuss the induction issue with your consultant and see what he/she says. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks kaz, everything in your reply makes me feel better so I am very grateful. Will discuss with my consultant on Thursday. Xx


----------

